# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  اخر زندگی من

## javanekonkori

*سلام
من یک داوطلب تجربی نظام قدیم هستم
دوستان من امسال به احتمال 99 درصد دیگه اخرین کنکور زندگیم هست چون هم سنم داره میره بالا و هم دیگه بیشتر از این به هیچ وجه نمیتونم پشت کنکور بمونم .
اگه امسال هم قبول نشم حتما افسردگی و با یک عمر شکست باید سپری کنم ( از افسردگی نرسیدن به هدفم میمیرم حتما ) . . . کلا دو سه روزه حالم اصلا خوب نیست
وضعیت درسیم هم تو بعضی دروس اصلا خوب نیست . . . مثل فیزیک و شیمی
درکل یه جورایی در حد صفرم 
خیلی خیلی ناامیدم و میگم دیگه نمیشه کاری کرد و من همه چی رو باختم
شماها بگین چیکار کنم ؟ پیش مشاور برم .  . . کتاب بگیرم . . . واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم
هدفمم پرستاری دولتیه ولی اگه نشد حتی به دورترین نقطه پرستاری ازاد هم راضیم . . . حالا نمیدونم چه رتبه ای میخواد
بدون کسی که تو این مدت رسیده باشن به چنین هدف هایی ؟؟؟
*

----------


## Nerd_Girl

من ۹۷ تقریبا یه ماه مونده به کنکور شروع کردم تغذیه ی آزاد آوردم البته من معدلم نسبتا خوب بود و تیزهوشان بودم اما چون در طول سال پیوسته نمیخوندم درسا یادم رفته بود و مبشه گفت تقریبا صفر بودم

----------


## rozhano

عزیز واقعا اوردن پرستاری تو این دو ماه چیزیه ک میتونید بهش دست پیدا کنید 
بشرطی ک تلاش کنید.
شاید میگفتی دندون میخوام اینجور با اطمینان نمیگفتم
بهترین کاری ک میتونید بکنید اینه که مباحث پر تست کنکور و ساده رو با توجه به بودجه بندی کنکور انتخاب کنید
فرضا فیزیک فشار الکتریسیته ساکن و... ریاضی الگو دنباله حد و...
همینارو سعی کنید خوب خوب بخونید
تستاشو راحت میتونید پاسخ بدید و رتبه که مد نظرتونه رو کسب کنید
موفق باشی

----------


## javanekonkori

> من ۹۷ تقریبا یه ماه مونده به کنکور شروع کردم تغذیه ی آزاد آوردم البته من معدلم نسبتا خوب بود و تیزهوشان بودم اما چون در طول سال پیوسته نمیخوندم درسا یادم رفته بود و مبشه گفت تقریبا صفر بودم


میشه رتبه و ترازتون رو بگین ؟؟
راستی معدل مگه تاثیرش مثبت نبود سال 97 ؟؟؟ اخه من معدل وحشتناکی هم دارم
شما پایتون قوی بود من عمرا بتونم . . . واقعا به اخر خ فکر میکنم رسیدم 
کنکور تمرین و تست زیاد میخواد . . . الکی کسی قبول نمیشه

----------


## javanekonkori

> عزیز واقعا اوردن پرستاری تو این دو ماه چیزیه ک میتونید بهش دست پیدا کنید 
> بشرطی ک تلاش کنید.
> شاید میگفتی دندون میخوام اینجور با اطمینان نمیگفتم
> بهترین کاری ک میتونید بکنید اینه که مباحث پر تست کنکور و ساده رو با توجه به بودجه بندی کنکور انتخاب کنید
> فرضا فیزیک فشار الکتریسیته ساکن و... ریاضی الگو دنباله حد و...
> همینارو سعی کنید خوب خوب بخونید
> تستاشو راحت میتونید پاسخ بدید و رتبه که مد نظرتونه رو کسب کنید
> موفق باشی


میشه مباحث پر تکرار از فیزیک و شیمی رو بهم بگین
و اینکه بنظرتون اگه روی 10 ساعت بخونم میتونم یه رتبه حدود 20 هزار منطقه 2 بیارم ؟

----------


## rozhano

> میشه مباحث پر تکرار از فیزیک و شیمی رو بهم بگین
> و اینکه بنظرتون اگه روی 10 ساعت بخونم میتونم یه رتبه حدود 20 هزار منطقه 2 بیارم ؟


20 هزار ک سهله
10 هزارم میشه اورد
وارد این لینکی ک میگم بشو دانلود کن 
بودجه بندی کنکور ریاضی ، تجربی ، انسانی ، هنر و زبان

----------


## javanekonkori

> 20 هزار ک سهله
> 10 هزارم میشه اورد
> وارد این لینکی ک میگم بشو دانلود کن 
> بودجه بندی کنکور ریاضی ، تجربی ، انسانی ، هنر و زبان


*میدونم که روحیه الکیه . . . ولی بازم مرسی که خوش بین هستی
کنکور یعنی تلاش مستمر نه اینکه دوماه مونده تازه از خواب پا شی*

----------


## rozhano

> *میدونم که روحیه الکیه . . . ولی بازم مرسی که خوش بین هستی
> کنکور یعنی تلاش مستمر نه اینکه دوماه مونده تازه از خواب پا شی*


نه جدا روحیه الکی نمیدم
واقعا اگه میگفتی دندون میگفتم احتمالش خیلی کمه
ولی خب همین دو ماهی ک میگی خیلی از بچه های قوی نمیخونن
همین میشه که طرف با پایه قوی و تراز بالا بخاطر نخوندن دو ماه اخر میشه 30 هزار
و اینکه شما چون پشت کنکور هستی دغدغه نهایی هم نداری
پس
چرا ک نه؟

----------


## A.H.D

سلام

همه چیز شدنیه اما شما به چند عنصر نیازمند هستید:
هدف: که مشخصاً دارید
برنامه: به نظرم عمومی ها با زیست رو سفت بچسبید
انگیزه: همین که هدفتون را بیان کردید نشان انگیزه است اما به مرور تقویتش کنید خیلی کارساز
نظم شخصی: با برنامه پیش بروید و دوری از امورات محیرالعقول
مدیریت زمان: صرف زمان مناسب برای هر درس و دوری از افراط و تفریط در تست زنی که فوق العاده این ماه های آخر مهمه و مطالعه...

انشاءالله به هدفتون برسید...

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> میشه رتبه و ترازتون رو بگین ؟؟
> راستی معدل مگه تاثیرش مثبت نبود سال 97 ؟؟؟ اخه من معدل وحشتناکی هم دارم
> شما پایتون قوی بود من عمرا بتونم . . . واقعا به اخر خ فکر میکنم رسیدم 
> کنکور تمرین و تست زیاد میخواد . . . الکی کسی قبول نمیشه


۱۱ هزار منطقه ۳ و تراز ۷۸۰۰ زیر گروه ۱
بله کنکور تمرین و تکرار نیاز داره مطمئنا کسی با این روحیه که شما دارین نمیتونه درس بخونه چه برسه به اینکه موفق بشه .اگه قراره تا روز کنکور با این روحیه و این افکار پیش برین بهتره همین الان کتاباتونو جمع کنین و بیخیال کنکور بشین تا به قول خودتون افسردگی نگیرین 
من درسته تیزهوشان بودم اما همیشه شب امتحانی بودم با اینکه در طول سال هیچی نمیخوندم اما با روحیه ای که داشتم تو یه نصف روز همه ی کتاب رو میخوندم و حتی اگه نمیتونستم تموم کنم  تا نیم ساعت مونده به امتحان هر جوری که شده اون درس رو میخوندم و تموم میکردم  همین معدل نوزده و خورده ای هم اینجوری آوردم 
 دو سال پشت کنکور موندم تو این مدت اکثرا ترازم ۴۸۰۰ بود کنکور ۹۷ هم تقریبا یه ماه مونده به کنکور شروع کردم به حل تستای کنکور سال قبل و بقچه ای خوندم تونستم درصدای اختصاصی مو از درصد منفی به ۲۰ ،۳۰ درصد برسونم البته از قبل ریاضیم خوب بود و ۵۰ زدم ، اون سال هم  تو ذخیره قبول شدم

----------


## Nerd_Girl

ببخشین که رک حرفمو زدم

----------


## Nerd_Girl

درسته احتمال قبولی تو رشته های تاپ تو این مدت باقی مونده کمه
اما حداقل که میتونین عمومیا رو از صفر به ۵۰ و اختصاصیا رو به ۲۰ برسونین و یه رتبه ی آبرومند بیارین

----------


## Mobin.

> *سلام
> من یک داوطلب تجربی نظام قدیم هستم
> دوستان من امسال به احتمال 99 درصد دیگه اخرین کنکور زندگیم هست چون هم سنم داره میره بالا و هم دیگه بیشتر از این به هیچ وجه نمیتونم پشت کنکور بمونم .
> اگه امسال هم قبول نشم حتما افسردگی و با یک عمر شکست باید سپری کنم ( از افسردگی نرسیدن به هدفم میمیرم حتما ) . . . کلا دو سه روزه حالم اصلا خوب نیست
> وضعیت درسیم هم تو بعضی دروس اصلا خوب نیست . . . مثل فیزیک و شیمی
> درکل یه جورایی در حد صفرم 
> خیلی خیلی ناامیدم و میگم دیگه نمیشه کاری کرد و من همه چی رو باختم
> شماها بگین چیکار کنم ؟ پیش مشاور برم .  . . کتاب بگیرم . . . واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم
> هدفمم پرستاری دولتیه ولی اگه نشد حتی به دورترین نقطه پرستاری ازاد هم راضیم . . . حالا نمیدونم چه رتبه ای میخواد
> ...


اخر زندگی؟ گرفتی مارو؟ مگه کنکور تنها راه زندگیه؟ کی اینارو یادتون میده؟ جمع کن ناموسا . اگه از این سن کم بیاری تو سنای بالاتر چیکار میکنی؟ تو هنوز یه دهه وقت داری کل زندگیتو بسازی باو . خدا پشت ماست عزیز . سرو بگیر بالا یاعلی بگی بگو نقشه راهتو بریز پررررررو برو جلو

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*ادبیات و میتونی با خوندن قرابت و لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات و ارایه به بالا 60 برسونی ... یعنی از 3 تا تست لغت نمیتونی 2 تا رو جواب بدی؟ از 3 تا تست تاریخ ادبیات که دو تاش تست مستقیم مولف اثره نمیتونی دو دونه جواب بدی؟ از کل 9 تا تست قرابت 6 تا رو خو میتونی ... بگو ارایه سخت بدن از سه تا یه دونه جواب بدی .. اگه برا زبان فارسی از نقش ها تسا اومد خو اسونه ..این از ادبیات .  برا دینی هر دو روز یه درس یا دو درس بخون کتاب خط ویژه هم خوبه ..چون نزدیک کنکوره ایات و احادیث و اینا همه یادت میمونن باور کن بالا 70 میتونی بزنی .... زبان هم کلا 14 درسه هر دو روز وقت بزار لغات یه درس و بخون تستاشو هم بزن . اگه برا زبان زیاد تست لغت بزنی 32 درصد سهم لغت و گرفتی ... برا گرامر هم درس 4 پیش / معلوم مجهول / 8 پیش  / عبارت وصفی که تقریبا دو تست داره تو کل زبان  ... 1 پیش که خیلی اسونه ... برای کلوز تست اگه لغت خوب بلد باشی با چند تا تکنیک و حذف گزینه یکی دو تا تست و میتونی بزنی ...ریدینگ هم اگر مثلا سوال از ضمیر اورد که به چی بر میگرده یا مترادف و معنی کلمه ای رو خواست هم اسونه ... عربی هم از کتابی جزوه ای بخون زود رشد میکنی ...*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*زیست و موضوعی بخون روزی 4 ساعت بخون دنبال درسنامه مفصل نگرد خط ویژه یا دریافت خوبن ... ژنتیک و حذف کن . تست هم باید بزنی براش بعضی وقتا لازمه که تو تست یاد بگیری . مثلا برا بافت گیاهی وقتی میگه اسکلرانشیم مرده ست دیگه هر چی چیز زنده ست و باید براش حذف کنی ..اگه اینجوری بخونی زود گزینه های نامربوط و حذف میکنی ... برا شیمی اول فرمول نویسی بعد واکنش نویسی بعد جدول تناوبی بعدش اتم بعدش روند های تناوبی بعد ساختارهای شیمی ( اینا تو سایت خانه شیمی هست اگه دوست داشتی فیلم ببینی رایگانه ) بعدش برو سراغ استوکیومتری باور کن یه دونه یا دو تا مسئله استو  ای خوردنه ... ترمو رو کامل بخون مخصوصا قانون هس که خیییلی اسونه و هر سال یه تست ... برا محلول خواص کولیگاتیو  کلویید و این مفاهیم اسونو بخون (کتاب خط ویژه خوبه ) فرمولای مخلول و هم حفظ کن شاید مثل امسال یه تست از همین فرمولای اسون طرح شد ... سینتیک و تعادل حفظیاتو و مفاهیم و بخون و قانون سرعت خب اسونه . اسید باز امسال یه تست خیییلی اسون از مسائلش اومد اگه خواستی مسائلشو بخون . مفاهیمشو همراه با شیمی الی بخون . الکتروشیمی رو در حد توانت بخون شاید اولش سخت باشه برات . شیمی هم روزی سه و نیم تا 4 ساعت .*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*غصه نخور*

----------


## zansia

> *میدونم که روحیه الکیه . . . ولی بازم مرسی که خوش بین هستی
> کنکور یعنی تلاش مستمر نه اینکه دوماه مونده تازه از خواب پا شی*


الکی نیست
من کنکور ۹۸ رتبم ده هزار شد
سال دهم و یازدهم اصلا مطالعه نداشتم حتی برای امتحان کلاسی و فقط سر کلاس گوش میدادم و یه چیز کلی از درس دستم بود (برای ترم شب امتحان میخوندم ولی جوری بود که یه هفته بعد هیچی یادم نبود)
سال کنکور از مهر تا دی یه ماه و نیم خوندم
دی و بهمن نخوندم و اسفند خوندم
عید دوباره نخوندم تا اواسط خرداد ماه کلا یه هفته شاید خوندم و از وسط خرداد تا کنکور که وسط تیر بود رو خوندم
و اینی که میگم خوندم تو سال کنکور روز هایی که بیشتر از هفت هشت ساعت خوندم ده روز هم نمیشد
عملا تو بهترین حالت چهار ماه با میانگین ۷ ساعت درس خوندم اونم کاملا پراکنده (بهترین مطالعم اسفند و خرداد بود)
و رتبم ده هزار منطقه دو شد
شما الان این دو ماه رو اگر جدی بخونی به راحتی ده هزار رو میاری (تازه من ده هزار شدم علت اصلیش ادبیات بود که ۴ درصد زدم و چون من از یه هفته قبل کنکور یه دارویی رو قطع کردم و باعث شد سر کنکور معده درد شدید گرفتم و ادبیات رو واقعا گند زدم)
پس فکر نکن امید الکی هستش چون واقعا میشه 
من درصد هام خوب بود و یه درصد بشدت پایین بود ده هزار شدم
شما همه درس هات رو تو یه رنج بزنی بهتر از ده هزار هم میاری

----------


## saj8jad

> *سلام
> من یک داوطلب تجربی نظام قدیم هستم
> دوستان من امسال به احتمال 99 درصد دیگه اخرین کنکور زندگیم هست چون هم سنم داره میره بالا و هم دیگه بیشتر از این به هیچ وجه نمیتونم پشت کنکور بمونم .
> اگه امسال هم قبول نشم حتما افسردگی و با یک عمر شکست باید سپری کنم ( از افسردگی نرسیدن به هدفم میمیرم حتما ) . . . کلا دو سه روزه حالم اصلا خوب نیست
> وضعیت درسیم هم تو بعضی دروس اصلا خوب نیست . . . مثل فیزیک و شیمی
> درکل یه جورایی در حد صفرم 
> خیلی خیلی ناامیدم و میگم دیگه نمیشه کاری کرد و من همه چی رو باختم
> شماها بگین چیکار کنم ؟ پیش مشاور برم .  . . کتاب بگیرم . . . واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم
> هدفمم پرستاری دولتیه ولی اگه نشد حتی به دورترین نقطه پرستاری ازاد هم راضیم . . . حالا نمیدونم چه رتبه ای میخواد
> ...


سلام
ببین دوست گرامی، من کلا با باقی گفتارت کاری ندارم، عمده سخنم در مورد اون بخش قرمز رنگ که مشخص کردم هستش که یه نکته ای رو میگم و سخنم رو طولانی نمیکنم
بهتره حرف آخرم رو همین اول بدون شاخ و برگ بزنم
زندگی ما تو این خراب شده مثل جنگل میمونه و قانون جنگل هم برش حکم فرماست، اونی که قویه و تلاش میکنه زنده میمونه و اونی که ضعف از خودش نشون بده قطعا میمیره
اگر دوست داری به آرزوهات و رویاهات بررسی باید قوی باشی، باید سختی هاش رو تحمل کنی و بالاخره باید هزینه ش رو پرداخت کنی
خیلی ها هستند که شرایطشون مثل شماست چه بسا بدتر از شما باشه
این حرفا که میگی میمیرم و آیا کسی بوده و ... نشون میده که میخوای یه چیز باارزشی رو مفت به دست بیاری و هزینه ش رو پرداخت نکنی!! و ایضا به خودت اعتماد به نفس هم نداری!
بهتره بچه بازی رو بزاری کنار و با خودت روراست باشی،ناامیدی رو بزار کنار، واقع بین باش و منطقی عمل کن و به حرف های پوچ دیگران هیچ توجهی نداشته باش
اینجا کسی نمیتونه بهت بگه دقیقا چکار کنی
بشین با خودت دو دو تا چهار تا کن ببین هدف چیه برنامت چیه براش وقت بزار و تلاش کن و به هدفت برس و برو دنبال زندگیت و از باقی زندگیت نهایت لذت و استفاده رو ببر
ضمنا دنبال الگو و نمونه برای موفقیت و پیشرفت نباش، این بزرگترین اشتباه و ضربه ای هستش که خودت به خودت میزنی

----------


## javanekonkori

> اقا نا امید نباش
> بشین بخون پیشرفت میکنی
> من از ۲۹ اسفند شروع کردم به خوندن برای کنکور امسال (دیپلمم حتی تجربی نیست ...) ... بعد حدود یه دهه ترک تحصیل به علت مشکلات زندگی ... روزای اول حل معادله و نامعادله که خوبه، ضرب و تقسیم و ساده کردن که خوبه، حتی تو جمع و تفریق ساده هم مشکل داشتم ... رفتم ویديو اموزشی ششم ابتدایی نگاه کردم تقسیم ستونی یادم بیاد 
> ولی چند وقت مقاومت کنی به قول خارجی ها power through it راه میوفتی کم کم ...
> پشت کنکور هم نمون، امسال بخون قبول شدی برو نشدی برو یه رشته که قبولیش راحت تر هست، ضمن تحصیلت روزی ۲-۳ ساعت هم که شده تست بزن واسه کنکور سراسری ... از تفریحت بزن ... سال بعد هم کنکور بده ... قبول نشدی سال بعدش ... 
> تلاش کنی تو همین دو سه ماه خارشو هم میتونی ب................................................  ......................................گل تبدیل کنی 
> چند سالته حالا؟


*24 سالمه . .  به هیچ وجه دیگه نمیتونم کنکور شرکت کنم . چون نه دیگه روحیشو دارم و نه فشار اطرافیان دیگه جای هیچ فرصت جبرانی نیست 
صد رد صد میتونم بگم که اخرین کنکور زندگیم هست و تماااام . . . قبول شدم که شدم نشدم به امام حسین یه فاجعه در انتظارمه . واقعا نمیدونم بعد عم قبولی کارم به کجا میکشه
ترس عجیبی کل وجودمو گرفته 
نمیدونم واقعا چوری تویف کنم که درک کنید حال الانم . ولی بچه های انجمن هم خیلی دلسوزانه خواستن کمک کن و از همشون ممنونم . . . الان یه یخورده اروم تر شدم از قبل و دارم میخونم*

----------


## javanekonkori

> *زیست و موضوعی بخون روزی 4 ساعت بخون دنبال درسنامه مفصل نگرد خط ویژه یا دریافت خوبن ... ژنتیک و حذف کن . تست هم باید بزنی براش بعضی وقتا لازمه که تو تست یاد بگیری . مثلا برا بافت گیاهی وقتی میگه اسکلرانشیم مرده ست دیگه هر چی چیز زنده ست و باید براش حذف کنی ..اگه اینجوری بخونی زود گزینه های نامربوط و حذف میکنی ... برا شیمی اول فرمول نویسی بعد واکنش نویسی بعد جدول تناوبی بعدش اتم بعدش روند های تناوبی بعد ساختارهای شیمی ( اینا تو سایت خانه شیمی هست اگه دوست داشتی فیلم ببینی رایگانه ) بعدش برو سراغ استوکیومتری باور کن یه دونه یا دو تا مسئله استو  ای خوردنه ... ترمو رو کامل بخون مخصوصا قانون هس که خیییلی اسونه و هر سال یه تست ... برا محلول خواص کولیگاتیو  کلویید و این مفاهیم اسونو بخون (کتاب خط ویژه خوبه ) فرمولای مخلول و هم حفظ کن شاید مثل امسال یه تست از همین فرمولای اسون طرح شد ... سینتیک و تعادل حفظیاتو و مفاهیم و بخون و قانون سرعت خب اسونه . اسید باز امسال یه تست خیییلی اسون از مسائلش اومد اگه خواستی مسائلشو بخون . مفاهیمشو همراه با شیمی الی بخون . الکتروشیمی رو در حد توانت بخون شاید اولش سخت باشه برات . شیمی هم روزی سه و نیم تا 4 ساعت .*


ممنون ممنون که کمکم میکنید 
فقط تو ریاضی و فیزیک هم مباحث پیشنهادی رو بگین ممنون میشم
راستی رفتم سایت خانه شیمی ولی همه فیلم های مث اینکه رایگان نیست

----------


## rogi

> *24 سالمه . .  به هیچ وجه دیگه نمیتونم کنکور شرکت کنم . چون نه دیگه روحیشو دارم و نه فشار اطرافیان دیگه جای هیچ فرصت جبرانی نیست 
> صد رد صد میتونم بگم که اخرین کنکور زندگیم هست و تماااام . . . قبول شدم که شدم نشدم به امام حسین یه فاجعه در انتظارمه . واقعا نمیدونم بعد عم قبولی کارم به کجا میکشه
> ترس عجیبی کل وجودمو گرفته 
> نمیدونم واقعا چوری تویف کنم که درک کنید حال الانم . ولی بچه های انجمن هم خیلی دلسوزانه خواستن کمک کن و از همشون ممنونم . . . الان یه یخورده اروم تر شدم از قبل و دارم میخونم*


میدونی،من ادمی بودم ک ی زمانی خیلی تاپ بودم....در حد زیر ۲۰کشوری،این نظر دبیر هام بود ک 
هر سال تک رقم‌های شهرمون زیر نظر اینا هستن.
خب ،الان یکی هستم ک ب معنای واقعی شکست خوردم....الانم از سر اجبار اومدم پرستاری،چون ب نظر خودمم فضای کنکور منو اذیت می کرد،ولی ان شاالله بازم بعد 
پرستاری کنکور میدم...همون خانواده ک مجبور کردن ک بیام پرستاری،همونا گفتن دوباره پشتمم برا کنکور مجدد البته بعد لیسانس
شما اگر سربازی داری برو،چون بالاخره قرار بری دیگ...اگرم سربازی نداری حداقل یرشته میخونی فوقش وقتی ۲۶ شدی کنکور میدی
...بعدا این بدترین شرایط بود ک بهت گفتم،الانم کاملا بیخیال نتیجه بخون ،فقط تفریحی بخون...ان شالله ک قبول میشی.
ببین من یک فرد هستم ولی ۲شخصیت تجربه کردم.
مهمترین وجه تمایز من ،اعتماد ب نفس ،هست...اون موقع مثلا ی نصف روز مونده ب امتحان شرو میکردم زیست بسم ...کنم در حالی ک دوستام دور چند بودن،روز اونم 
تا اخرین لحظه کتاب دست بود،نمره ام حداقل ۱۹،۱۸.۵میشد.
داخل پارانتز بگم از زیست متنفر بودم....طول سال زیاد نمیخوتدم 
الانم شما بیخیال نتیجه بشین بخون،سخته بیخیالی ولی میشه،ببین دیگ اوج مصیبت این میشه میفرستن بری جایی کار کنی
اون هم میتونی برا خودت با درامدت کم کم کتاب نظام جدید بخری و چراغ خاموش بخوتی

----------


## javanekonkori

> میدونی،من ادمی بودم ک ی زمانی خیلی تاپ بودم....در حد زیر ۲۰کشوری،این نظر دبیر هام بود ک 
> هر سال تک رقم‌های شهرمون زیر نظر اینا هستن.
> خب ،الان یکی هستم ک ب معنای واقعی شکست خوردم....الانم از سر اجبار اومدم پرستاری،چون ب نظر خودمم فضای کنکور منو اذیت می کرد،ولی ان شاالله بازم بعد 
> پرستاری کنکور میدم...همون خانواده ک مجبور کردن ک بیام پرستاری،همونا گفتن دوباره پشتمم برا کنکور مجدد البته بعد لیسانس
> شما اگر سربازی داری برو،چون بالاخره قرار بری دیگ...اگرم سربازی نداری حداقل یرشته میخونی فوقش وقتی ۲۶ شدی کنکور میدی
> ...بعدا این بدترین شرایط بود ک بهت گفتم،الانم کاملا بیخیال نتیجه بخون ،فقط تفریحی بخون...ان شالله ک قبول میشی.
> ببین من یک فرد هستم ولی ۲شخصیت تجربه کردم.
> مهمترین وجه تمایز من ،اعتماد ب نفس ،هست...اون موقع مثلا ی نصف روز مونده ب امتحان شرو میکردم زیست بسم ...کنم در حالی ک دوستام دور چند بودن،روز اونم 
> تا اخرین لحظه کتاب دست بود،نمره ام حداقل ۱۹،۱۸.۵میشد.
> ...


*من سربازی رفتم . . . بخاطر همینم یه دو سالی از درس دور بودم و همین سه ماه پیش خدمتم رو تموم کردم . . . من اصلا به هیچ وجه کنکور دیگه ای شرکت نمیکنم .
اصلا میدونی چیه من اصلا قراره 14 تیر همه کتابا حالا بجز کتاب دینی رو بگیرم آتیش بزنم !! واقعا این کارو میکنم عکس و فیلمش رو هم میزارم همین انجمن . حالا رسیدم به هدفم که هیچ نرسیدم خداحافظ درس و کنکورررررررر*

----------


## rogi

> *من سربازی رفتم . . . بخاطر همینم یه دو سالی از درس دور بودم و همین سه ماه پیش خدمتم رو تموم کردم . . . من اصلا به هیچ وجه کنکور دیگه ای شرکت نمیکنم .
> اصلا میدونی چیه من اصلا قراره 14 تیر همه کتابا حالا بجز کتاب دینی رو بگیرم آتیش بزنم !! واقعا این کارو میکنم عکس و فیلمش رو هم میزارم همین انجمن . حالا رسیدم به هدفم که هیچ نرسیدم خداحافظ درس و کنکورررررررر*


واقعا خیلی ناامید حرف میزنی
پس برا اخرین بار تلاش کن ،هر چند درک میکنم چون هم ناامید هستی و هم بعضی درسا پایه متوسط هستی،شاید کمی سردرگمی.
ولی  چ خوشحال،چ ناراحت ....قرار این روزا بگذره،تنها فرد هم خودت هستی ک میتونی ب خودت کمک کنی!
کنکور و درس تنها راه اینده سازی نیست،فقط این جور تصور میشه

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*سلام.اول اینکه آخر زندگی هر کسی رو فقط خدا میدونه.ببین کاملا درکت میکنم چی میگی.اینکه بخوای کتابایی که قبلا زیرش خط کشیدی و های لایت کردی و نکات هزار بار تکرار شده رو دوباره بخونی واقعا عذاب آوره.ولی بشین با خودت دو دوتا چار تا کن.حالا بر فرض محال هم ک پرستاری قبول نشدی،بعدِ اینکه کتاباتو سوزوندی میخوای بری چی کار کنی؟ مغازه بزنی؟ بری وردست اوستا کار کنی؟ برنامه ای داری؟ اگه داری که اون بحثش جداست ولی اگه نداری این کتتب سوزوندنا و ...کار درستی نیس.من به خودم این حقو میدم که باهات رک باشم چون خودم این مسیرو رفتم.مثه بعضیا نیستم از دو کیلومتری خطر بشینم و بگم لنگش کن.من این روزاتو گذروندم.ببین اینکه بعضیا میگن پسر بشین بخون پرستاری که چیزی نیس عمه ی منم با چشم بسته بره سر جلسه قبوله ببخشید چرت گفتن.آخه چطور وقتی کسی سطح درسیتو نمیدونه نظر میده که میتونی یا نمیتونی.خودت بهترین جواب دهنده به این سوالی که میشه یا نه.فک کن داری از بیرون به یه آدمی با سطح دانش و استعداد خودت نگاه می کنی.به نظرت یه آدمی با تمام ویژگی های تو میتونه تو این دو ماه پرستاری بیاره یا نه؟ اگه جوابت بله هست که دیگه اینجا نیا تا کنکور و هر وقت کم آوردی یاد این بیفت که تو به تواناییت واسه قبولی پرستاری بله گفتی.بعید میدونم جوابت نه باشه چون اگه به خودت امیدی نداشتی زحمت پست گذاشتن و راهنمایی خواستن رو به خودت نمیدادی.
وضعیت درسیت اگه خوب هم نباشه با تلاش مستمر و منابع خوب میتونی به پرستاری برسی و حتی اگه نرسیدی بهش نزدیک بشی که بشه پایه واسه سال بعدت(البته اگه برنامه ای به جز سوزوندن کتابات داشته باشی) از چی میترسی یا قبول میشی یا نمیشی،قرار نیس اعدامت کنن.بخون درستو بقیشو بسپار به خدا که ایشالا بهترینا رو برات رقم بزنه.*

----------


## MehranWilson

حالا باز یه سری از دوستان میان میگن من 1 ماه  مونده به کنکور شروع کردم پرستاری شهید بهشتی تهران آوردم  :Yahoo (21):  یعنی من نمیدونم این نمونه ها بعد کنکور کجا غیبشون میزنه  :Yahoo (21): 
من کاری ندارم که الان صفری یا صد , کاری هم ندارم که چه درسایی رو بخونی تا توی مدت 2-3 ماه بتونی پرستاری بیاری

من حرفم اینه قرار نیست همه اون 10 هزار نفر اول کنکور بهترین زندگی رو بعد از کنکور داشته باشن ولی خب عرف جامعه اینه دیگه میگن این دکتر رو ببین الان داره پول پارو میکنه ولی از قبل کنکور و بعد کنکور تا اون طرف بیاد یه دکتر عمومی بشه بعد بیاد تخصص بگیره بعدش بیاد فوق تخصص بگیره خبر نداره
مشکل ما چیه واقعا ؟ ما همش موفقیت رو داریم توی کتابای درسی میبینیم همش داریم موفقیت رو توی این میبینیم که هر کی تست بیشتر بزنه برندس هر کی درسخون تر باشه آینده بهتری داره ... یعنی از اول ابتدایی بهمون گفتن اگه درست درس بخونی بزرگ که شدی دکتر میشی بعد هم خودمون که بزرگ شدیم درآمد دکتر یا رشته های پیراپزشکی رو میبینم دیگه بدتر مایل میشیم به سمت این رشته ها
خب مگه قراره همه با پزشکی پولدار بشن ؟! 
این همه خواننده - پیمانکار - فوتبالیست و ... اینا همشون رفتن پزشکی خوندن تا به معروفیت و ثروت رسیدن ؟
من ته حرفم اینه کسی قرار نیست بعد اینکه پزشکی قبول شد دیگه کمال خوشبختی رو داشته باشه  :Yahoo (1):  همه چیز پزشکی نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> *من سربازی رفتم . . . بخاطر همینم یه دو سالی از درس دور بودم و همین سه ماه پیش خدمتم رو تموم کردم . . . من اصلا به هیچ وجه کنکور دیگه ای شرکت نمیکنم .
> اصلا میدونی چیه من اصلا قراره 14 تیر همه کتابا حالا بجز کتاب دینی رو بگیرم آتیش بزنم !! واقعا این کارو میکنم عکس و فیلمش رو هم میزارم همین انجمن . حالا رسیدم به هدفم که هیچ نرسیدم خداحافظ درس و کنکورررررررر*


اول برو یه دوش آب خنک بگیر یکم خون به مغزت برسه چون هوا گرم شده یکم
بعدش یه لیوان قهوه بزن بر بردن
بعدش اگر خواستی بیا بشینیم با هم *منطقی* در موردش صحبت کنیم

*پ.ن :* سه بار متنم رو نوشتم و پاک کردم، این چهارمین متنی بود که نوشتم و بالاخره سند کردم (!)

----------


## DR.del

مرد حسابی پاشو جمع و جور کن خودتو بشین تا کنکور‌ منظم درس‌ بخون شاید آوردی پرستاری‌ رو. اینجا ما بهت بگیم میتونی‌ بیاری‌که نمیشه که خودتم که باور نداری که میتونی‌قبول شی‌ دیگه تاپیک چرا زدی؟؟؟
طرف‌ از صنایع دانشگاه علم و صنعت انصراف داده اومده یه سال نشسته خونده پزشکی‌آورده حرف‌ از تلف‌شدن عمرش‌ نزده. خود دوست من دو ماه مونده به کنکور‌ پاشد اومد کتابخونه تازه شروع کرد به خوندن برق‌سمنان دولتی‌آورد. کی گفته نمیشه ؟؟؟ اصن کی گفته اونی که پزشکی قبول شده دیگه تا آخر عمرش دنیا به کامش میشه؟؟ خود من ترم یک یسری مشکلات برام پیش اومد تا ترم ۳ وضعیت درسیم افتضاح بود بزور خودمو جمع و جور کردم رشتم رو ادامه دادم مگه هرجا یه مشکل تو زتدگی‌ بوجود میاد آدم باید احساس پوچی‌ بکنه؟؟ اگر اینطوریه پس این همه آدم باید برن بمیرن دیگه 
کنکور چیه که انقدر غول میکنینش؟؟ بیا پیش‌من صد تا آدم جلوت ردیف کنم که اصن کنکور ندادن ولی تو زندگی که دارن موفقن مگه همه چی کنکوره؟؟

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط javanekonkori


سلام
من یک داوطلب تجربی نظام قدیم هستم
دوستان من امسال به احتمال 99 درصد دیگه اخرین کنکور زندگیم هست چون هم سنم داره میره بالا و هم دیگه بیشتر از این به هیچ وجه نمیتونم پشت کنکور بمونم .
اگه امسال هم قبول نشم حتما افسردگی و با یک عمر شکست باید سپری کنم ( از افسردگی نرسیدن به هدفم میمیرم حتما ) . . . کلا دو سه روزه حالم اصلا خوب نیست
وضعیت درسیم هم تو بعضی دروس اصلا خوب نیست . . . مثل فیزیک و شیمی
درکل یه جورایی در حد صفرم 
خیلی خیلی ناامیدم و میگم دیگه نمیشه کاری کرد و من همه چی رو باختم
شماها بگین چیکار کنم ؟ پیش مشاور برم .  . . کتاب بگیرم . . . واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم
هدفمم پرستاری دولتیه ولی اگه نشد حتی به دورترین نقطه پرستاری ازاد هم راضیم . . . حالا نمیدونم چه رتبه ای میخواد
بدون کسی که تو این مدت رسیده باشن به چنین هدف هایی ؟؟؟




کاش میشد ویس فرستاد حوصله تایپ ندارم 
ببین دوست عزیز 
عزیز من شما حق داری برای آینده ت نگران باشی 
من خودم 2 بار پشت کنکور  بودم یعنی 3 بار کنکور دادم
دو بار اول اصلا کارشناسی نزدم و بار سوم کارشناسی زدم و قبول شدم الانم ترم چهارمم 
میدونی قصدم این بود اگه بار آخر قبول نشم تغییر رشته بدم و کنکور علوم انسانی شرکت کنم چون علاقه زیادی داشتم و استعداد عجیبی تو حل تست های عمومی (ماشالله)
خب بنظرم اگه امسال قبول شدی رشته مورد نظرت که هیچ
اگه رشته مورد نظرت قبول نشدی زانوی غم بغل نگیر عزیز من
من عاشق پزشکی بودم و متنفر از داروسازی
الان متنفر از پزشکی و عاشق داروهستم و هنوز هم براش میجنگم
میخوام بهت بگم علاقه ادم میتونه تغییر کنه مثل همه چیز
پس امسال بهترین کار اینه که هر رشته ای که میتونی قبول شی رو تو انتخاب رشته ات بزن
و اصلا افسوس نخور 
ادم موفق کسی هست که بتونه تو هر جایگاهی که هست بدرخشه 
اگه خانم یا اقای ایکس تو دانشگاه پیام نور داره یه رشته پرت میخونه این به این معنی نیست که وااای چقدر طرف بدبخته...نه همین فرد میتونه تو رشته ی خودش البته با تلاش اول باشه...و مطمئن باش ادم مزد زحماتش رو میگیره
بنظرم شما خسته ای ...چون درگیر فضای کنکور و رقابت های عجیبش هستی...
بهترین کار اینه چند روز استراحت کنی و سعی کنی از این فضا دور بشی وگرنه هرچی بخونی هدر میره
و بعد از استراحت....
با توجه به وقت کمت برنامه ریزی کن من اگه جای شما بودم 
حتما روی دروسی یا فصولی که علاقه دارم بهشون و مسلط ترم فوکوس میکردم و برنامه ریزی میکردم
دوست من با حال بد و غم و غصه هیچکس به جایی نرسیده همه آدما موفق هم یه جاهایی بریدن
پس توکل کن به خدا و قوی باش و بجنگ و با لذذذت درس بخون
موفق باشی_

----------


## javanekonkori

> حالا باز یه سری از دوستان میان میگن من 1 ماه  مونده به کنکور شروع کردم پرستاری شهید بهشتی تهران آوردم  یعنی من نمیدونم این نمونه ها بعد کنکور کجا غیبشون میزنه 
> من کاری ندارم که الان صفری یا صد , کاری هم ندارم که چه درسایی رو بخونی تا توی مدت 2-3 ماه بتونی پرستاری بیاری
> 
> من حرفم اینه قرار نیست همه اون 10 هزار نفر اول کنکور بهترین زندگی رو بعد از کنکور داشته باشن ولی خب عرف جامعه اینه دیگه میگن این دکتر رو ببین الان داره پول پارو میکنه ولی از قبل کنکور و بعد کنکور تا اون طرف بیاد یه دکتر عمومی بشه بعد بیاد تخصص بگیره بعدش بیاد فوق تخصص بگیره خبر نداره
> مشکل ما چیه واقعا ؟ ما همش موفقیت رو داریم توی کتابای درسی میبینیم همش داریم موفقیت رو توی این میبینیم که هر کی تست بیشتر بزنه برندس هر کی درسخون تر باشه آینده بهتری داره ... یعنی از اول ابتدایی بهمون گفتن اگه درست درس بخونی بزرگ که شدی دکتر میشی بعد هم خودمون که بزرگ شدیم درآمد دکتر یا رشته های پیراپزشکی رو میبینم دیگه بدتر مایل میشیم به سمت این رشته ها
> خب مگه قراره همه با پزشکی پولدار بشن ؟! 
> این همه خواننده - پیمانکار - فوتبالیست و ... اینا همشون رفتن پزشکی خوندن تا به معروفیت و ثروت رسیدن ؟
> من ته حرفم اینه کسی قرار نیست بعد اینکه پزشکی قبول شد دیگه کمال خوشبختی رو داشته باشه  همه چیز پزشکی نیست


*اخه گل من برادر من دوست عزیز . من هیچی ندارم که بعد کنکور دلم یه خورده بهش خوش باشه بگم نشد میرم دنبال اون کار ! نه کسی رو دارم که پیگیر کارام باشه و نه وضعیت مالی درست و حسابی . . . انازه موهای سرت هم دشمن دورم حلقه زدن و من موندم تک  تنها اون وسط . . . به همون خدایی که میپرستی قسم واقعا حالا بجز مادرم هیچ پشتوانه روحی یا معنوی ندارم . هییییچ 
کلی ادم منتظرن ببین وضعیت من بعد خدمت چی شده یا میشه . . . متوجه هستی حرفامو ؟؟!! همین جوری از طرف خودت حرف نزن 
درضمن یادم رفت بگم که بعلت سربازی که داشتم یکم دیر شروع کردم و الان استرس گرفتم !*

----------


## javanekonkori

> اول برو یه دوش آب خنک بگیر یکم خون به مغزت برسه چون هوا گرم شده یکم
> بعدش یه لیوان قهوه بزن بر بردن
> بعدش اگر خواستی بیا بشینیم با هم *منطقی* در موردش صحبت کنیم
> 
> *پ.ن :* سه بار متنم رو نوشتم و پاک کردم، این چهارمین متنی بود که نوشتم و بالاخره سند کردم (!)


*دقیقا کارایی که فرمودی انجام دادم حالا بجا قهوه من چایی خوردم ! یکم هم درس خوندم ( زیست و دینی ) 
سرتا پا گوشم*

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> *اخه گل من برادر من دوست عزیز . من هیچی ندارم که بعد کنکور دلم یه خورده بهش خوش باشه بگم نشد میرم دنبال اون کار ! نه کسی رو دارم که پیگیر کارام باشه و نه وضعیت مالی درست و حسابی . . . انازه موهای سرت هم دشمن دورم حلقه زدن و من موندم تک  تنها اون وسط . . . به همون خدایی که میپرستی قسم واقعا حالا بجز مادرم هیچ پشتوانه روحی یا معنوی ندارم . هییییچ 
> کلی ادم منتظرن ببین وضعیت من بعد خدمت چی شده یا میشه . . . متوجه هستی حرفامو ؟؟!! همین جوری از طرف خودت حرف نزن 
> درضمن یادم رفت بگم که بعلت سربازی که داشتم یکم دیر شروع کردم و الان استرس گرفتم !*


نمیخواستم باز تو این تاپیک پیام بفرستم ولی این پیامتونو دیدم مجبور شدم 
فکر میکنم شما بهتره به جای کنکور درمان افسردگیتونو در الویت قرار بدین .و بعد اینکه حالتون خوب شد برا آینده و دانشگاه رفتن تصمیم بگیرین . افسردگی به خودی خودی رو طرز فکر و دیدگاهتون تاثیر میذاره حالا صد نفر بیاین اینجا و بگن میشه تو این مدت باقی مونده موفق شد یا نصیحت کنن هیچی فایده ای نداره و حرف خودتونو میزنین

----------


## javanekonkori

> _
> 
> 
> کاش میشد ویس فرستاد حوصله تایپ ندارم 
> ببین دوست عزیز 
> عزیز من شما حق داری برای آینده ت نگران باشی 
> من خودم 2 بار پشت کنکور  بودم یعنی 3 بار کنکور دادم
> دو بار اول اصلا کارشناسی نزدم و بار سوم کارشناسی زدم و قبول شدم الانم ترم چهارمم 
> میدونی قصدم این بود اگه بار آخر قبول نشم تغییر رشته بدم و کنکور علوم انسانی شرکت کنم چون علاقه زیادی داشتم و استعداد عجیبی تو حل تست های عمومی (ماشالله)
> ...


متاسفانه با بیشتر حرفاتون مخالفم ! با عرض معذرت البته
چوووووون به صد نفر قول یه رشته خوب رو دادم . . . اصلا من بجز قبولی تو پرستارررری هیچ اینده دیگه ای ندارم 
تمام

----------


## javanekonkori

> *سلام.اول اینکه آخر زندگی هر کسی رو فقط خدا میدونه.ببین کاملا درکت میکنم چی میگی.اینکه بخوای کتابایی که قبلا زیرش خط کشیدی و های لایت کردی و نکات هزار بار تکرار شده رو دوباره بخونی واقعا عذاب آوره.ولی بشین با خودت دو دوتا چار تا کن.حالا بر فرض محال هم ک پرستاری قبول نشدی،بعدِ اینکه کتاباتو سوزوندی میخوای بری چی کار کنی؟ مغازه بزنی؟ بری وردست اوستا کار کنی؟ برنامه ای داری؟ اگه داری که اون بحثش جداست ولی اگه نداری این کتتب سوزوندنا و ...کار درستی نیس.من به خودم این حقو میدم که باهات رک باشم چون خودم این مسیرو رفتم.مثه بعضیا نیستم از دو کیلومتری خطر بشینم و بگم لنگش کن.من این روزاتو گذروندم.ببین اینکه بعضیا میگن پسر بشین بخون پرستاری که چیزی نیس عمه ی منم با چشم بسته بره سر جلسه قبوله ببخشید چرت گفتن.آخه چطور وقتی کسی سطح درسیتو نمیدونه نظر میده که میتونی یا نمیتونی.خودت بهترین جواب دهنده به این سوالی که میشه یا نه.فک کن داری از بیرون به یه آدمی با سطح دانش و استعداد خودت نگاه می کنی.به نظرت یه آدمی با تمام ویژگی های تو میتونه تو این دو ماه پرستاری بیاره یا نه؟ اگه جوابت بله هست که دیگه اینجا نیا تا کنکور و هر وقت کم آوردی یاد این بیفت که تو به تواناییت واسه قبولی پرستاری بله گفتی.بعید میدونم جوابت نه باشه چون اگه به خودت امیدی نداشتی زحمت پست گذاشتن و راهنمایی خواستن رو به خودت نمیدادی.
> وضعیت درسیت اگه خوب هم نباشه با تلاش مستمر و منابع خوب میتونی به پرستاری برسی و حتی اگه نرسیدی بهش نزدیک بشی که بشه پایه واسه سال بعدت(البته اگه برنامه ای به جز سوزوندن کتابات داشته باشی) از چی میترسی یا قبول میشی یا نمیشی،قرار نیس اعدامت کنن.بخون درستو بقیشو بسپار به خدا که ایشالا بهترینا رو برات رقم بزنه.*


*حرفات قشنگ و منطقی بود . . . بنظر خودم من میتونم ولی استرس نتونستن و نرسیدن نمیزاره درس بخونم*

----------


## javanekonkori

> نمیخواستم باز تو این تاپیک پیام بفرستم ولی این پیامتونو دیدم مجبور شدم 
> فکر میکنم شما بهتره به جای کنکور درمان افسردگیتونو در الویت قرار بدین .و بعد اینکه حالتون خوب شد برا آینده و دانشگاه رفتن تصمیم بگیرین . افسردگی به خودی خودی رو طرز فکر و دیدگاهتون تاثیر میذاره حالا صد نفر بیاین اینجا و بگن میشه تو این مدت باقی مونده موفق شد یا نصیحت کنن هیچی فایده ای نداره و حرف خودتونو میزنین


سابقه افسردگی دارم . . . الان یه مدته قرصامو نمیخورم چون فکر میکردم خوب شدم
چون عمده افسردگیم بخاطر سربازی بود که تمومش کردم

----------


## Ham1

سلام
دوست عزیز من هم تقریبا وضعیتم مشابه شماست البته کنکور ۹۹ اولین کنکورمه. من هم بیشتر زمان رو از دست دادم و الان که ۲ ماه مونده به کنکور عمق فاجعه رو میفهمم. واقعا سرم خورده به سنگ و پشیمونم و یک هفته ای میشه شروع کردم به درس خوندن. هیچ امیدی ندارم و به احتمال زیاد رتبه ام افتضاح میشه ولی با این حال دارم با جدیت می خونم تا حداقل بعد کنکور حسرت نخورم که کاش اون دو ماه رو می خوندم. 
شما هم به نظرم بدون فکر کردن به نتیجه شروع کن به درس خوندن.
چون شما امتحانات نهایی هم نداری میتونی فقط روی کنکور متمرکز بشی. اون نکاتی هم که دوستان درباره برنامه ریزی و بودجه بندی گفتن حتما انجام بده. این مدت رو بخون تا بعدا حسرت این مدت هر چند کوتاه رو نخوری.

----------


## javanekonkori

> سلام
> دوست عزیز من هم تقریبا وضعیتم مشابه شماست البته کنکور ۹۹ اولین کنکورمه. من هم بیشتر زمان رو از دست دادم و الان که ۲ ماه مونده به کنکور عمق فاجعه رو میفهمم. واقعا سرم خورده به سنگ و پشیمونم و یک هفته ای میشه شروع کردم به درس خوندن. هیچ امیدی ندارم و به احتمال زیاد رتبه ام افتضاح میشه ولی با این حال دارم با جدیت می خونم تا حداقل بعد کنکور حسرت نخورم که کاش اون دو ماه رو می خوندم. 
> شما هم به نظرم بدون فکر کردن به نتیجه شروع کن به درس خوندن.
> چون شما امتحانات نهایی هم نداری میتونی فقط روی کنکور متمرکز بشی. اون نکاتی هم که دوستان درباره برنامه ریزی و بودجه بندی گفتن حتما انجام بده. این مدت رو بخون تا بعدا حسرت این مدت هر چند کوتاه رو نخوری.


شما هدفت چیه ؟؟

----------


## Ham1

> شما هدفت چیه ؟؟


همین که رتبم نجومی نشه کافیه.

----------


## tataloo

شروع ما پایان خیلیهاست.پاشو ثابت کن دنیا دست کیه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## maria_sbz

*تا اینجا که خوندم فک کنم شما خودتون مشکل خودتون رو میدونین 
پس باید اول بیایین مشکل رو حل کنین خودتون چون کسی نمیتونه کاری کنه! بجز خودتون
بعدش که اروم شدین تلاش کنین 
اگر همش توی افکار منفی غرق بشین واقعا به هیچ جایی نمیرسین (تجربه کردم که میگم) 
از مادرتون کمک بگیرین  تا روحتون رو اروم کنن (چون گفتین پشتتون هستن و خدا سایشون رو کم نکنه )
و بدون فکر به نظر بقیع فامیل تلاش کنین 
اگر منفی ها رو دور بریزین و بدون استرس بخونین هم مطالب رو میتونین یاداوری کنین و یاد بگیرین و هم نتیجه خوبی میگیرین 



خانه شیمی هم اگر پولی بود برین سایت آلا 
تدریس های اقای اقاجانی اونجا هستن و من هم استفاده کردم و خوبن 


موفق باشین*

----------


## javanekonkori

> تا اینجا که خوندم فک کنم شما خودتون مشکل خودتون رو میدونین 
> پس باید اول بیایین مشکل رو حل کنین خودتون چون کسی نمیتونه کاری کنه! بجز خودتون
> بعدش که اروم شدین تلاش کنین 
> اگر همش توی افکار منفی غرق بشین واقعا به هیچ جایی نمیرسین (تجربه کردم که میگم) 
> از مادرتون کمک بگیرین  تا روحتون رو اروم کنن (چون گفتین پشتتون هستن و خدا سایشون رو کم نکنه )
> و بدون فکر به نظر بقیع فامیل تلاش کنین 
> اگر منفی ها رو دور بریزین و بدون استرس بخونین هم مطالب رو میتونین یاداوری کنین و یاد بگیرین و هم نتیجه خوبی میگیرین 
> موفق باشین


*والا هدفم از مطرح کردن مشکلم اینجا این بود که نخواستم به مادرم بگم که این روزا دارم کم میارم اخه خیلی بهم امید داره و تا بهش بگم استرس گرفتم و درس نمیخونم ناراحت میشه و غصه میخوره . . . دنیام مادرمه و جز اون کسی رو ندارم 
الانم که دارم فکر میکنم میبینم تهش قراره شکست بخورم پیش خودم میگم کاش اصلا همون بچگی میمردم تا نخوام نامیدش کنم و اون بخاطر من کور ذهن غصه بخوره*

----------


## maria_sbz

> *والا هدفم از مطرح کردن مشکلم اینجا این بود که نخواستم به مادرم بگم که این روزا دارم کم میارم اخه خیلی بهم امید داره و تا بهش بگم استرس گرفتم و درس نمیخونم ناراحت میشه و غصه میخوره . . . دنیام مادرمه و جز اون کسی رو ندارم 
> الانم که دارم فکر میکنم میبینم تهش قراره شکست بخورم پیش خودم میگم کاش اصلا همون بچگی میمردم تا نخوام نامیدش کنم و اون بخاطر من کور ذهن غصه بخوره*


*میفهمم چی میگین 
چون من هم الان شاهد ناراحتی مادر و پدرم هستم ! 
اما خب نباید که دست رو دست بذاریم و فقط غصه بخوریم و بگیم که قرار نیست نتیجه ای بگیرم 
بلکه برعکس باید توانمون رو افزایش بدیم و تلاش کنیم 
خودم هم تازه به این باور ها رسیدم! 
خودم هم در حال تمرینم برای کمتر منفی فکر کردن!
شبانه روز دارم فکرای مثبت رو جایگزین فکرای منفی میکنم تا ناامید نشم و یه وقت دست از درس خوندنم نکشم 
حتی وقتی درس نمیخونم یا ناراحتم هم دیگه مغزم خود به خود فرمان میده بهم که فکرای مثبت کنم و لبخند بزنم و تلاش کنم و بازم درس بخونم 
(پشت پرده هم مشکلاتی هست که دارم تبدیلشون میکنم به شکلات تا حد ممکن )
*
*شما باور کردین که قرار نیست موفق بشین و این سد راهه موفقیته 
من هم سال پیش باور کردم هیچی نمیشم و هیچی نخوندم و شدم رتبه 23 هزار تجربی منطقه یک! 
اما الان حتی با اینکه گاهی اوقات خانوادم پشت حرفهاشون بهم میگن نمیتونی کاره ای بشی ولی بازم دارم تلاشم رو میکنم و دیگه این حرف رو باور نمیکنم که "قرار نیست موفق بشم" 
باید این باور رو بکشنین تنها راهش همینه 

**من هم الان اون باور رو که "موفق نمیشم " شکستم! درسته بعضی اوقات دوباره میاد سراغم اون فکرها اما اما اما اما به خودم باز هم اطمینان دارم که میتونم پیشرفت کنم و نتیجه خوبی بگیرم 

از مهرماه دارم تمرین میکنم تا منفی نگریم رو بذارم کنار و خیلی پیشرفت کردم
شما هم با فکر کردن به چیزای مثبت و اینکه بله امکانش هست موفق بشم ،فکرهای منفی رو از خودتون دور کنین و تلاش کنین 

* :Yahoo (76): خب دیگه زیادی انجمن بودم برم تست بزنم که موفق خوابم داره میرسه 
*شما هم عوض فکرای بد و منفی کتابهاتون رو نگا کنین 
بهشون بگین دوستشون دارین*  :Yahoo (4): 
*با نگاه کردن بهشون لبخند بزنین 
انرژی بگیرین و بدون فکر کردن به چیزهای منفی درس بخونین 
با نشستن و فکر منفی کردن موفق نمیشین (مثل سال پیش من)
*

----------


## saj8jad

> *دقیقا کارایی که فرمودی انجام دادم حالا بجا قهوه من چایی خوردم ! یکم هم درس خوندم ( زیست و دینی ) 
> سرتا پا گوشم*


درود، وقتت بخیر
ببین دوست من، بهتره از الان به قبل هر چی تو زندگیت گذشته رو کلا فراموش کنی اما حتما باید ازشون درس و تجربه بگیری
سایر دوستان کلی نکات مفید و خوبی رو نوشتن و من نمیخوام اونا رو دوباره تکرار و به بیانی دیگر بازتولیدشون کنم
اما شما باید هر اتفاق بد یا خوبی که تو زندگیت بوده رو سعی کنی فراموش کنی و فقط *از الان به آینده* رو ببینی و براش تصمیم گیری منطقی و تلاش حداکثری داشته باشی
*برای درس خوندن و موفق شدن هیچ وقت دیر نیست*
من دیدم که نوشته بودی به صد نفر قول دادی رشته خوبی بیاری! مسئله ای نیست رشته خوب بیار ولی برای خودت رشته خوب بیار نه بخاطر قولی که به دیگران دادی و حرفی که میزنن
لطفا وارد این چرخه نابودگر نشو، شما وقتی یه کاری رو بخاطر حرف یا قول یا ... دیگران میخوای انجام بدی خودت به خودت استرس و فشار مضاعف وارد میکنی
بازم میگم به حرف ها و قضاوت های دیگران اهمیت نده، اگر میخوای درس بخونی، اگر میخوای کار کنی، اگر میخوای ... برای دل خودت اینکارها رو انجام بده، نه بخاطر گفتار و قضاوت دوست و فامیل 
همیشه سعی کن سرت تو کار خودت باشه و به کسی کاری نداشته باشی و مسیر پیشرفت رو طی کنی و خودت رو دیگر این موانع پیشرفت نکنی
سعی کن از این جو و فضای فرسایشی که تمام وجود و روانت رو مصطحلک میکنه دوری کنی و برای خودت زندگی کنی نه برای حرف و قضاوت دیگران
+
ببین شما این تایم باقی مونده تا کنکور 99 رو با توجه به توان و ظرفیتی که داری درست رو بخون و ناامید نباش، اگر قبول شدی خیلیم عالی میری دانشگاه و رشته مورد علاقت رو میخونی
اگر هم اون چیزی که میخواستی رو نیاوردی، مسئله ای نیست، شما دست از تلاش برندار و دوباره ادامه بده، شما هنوز سنی نداری، طول مدت تحصیل پرستاری هم کوتاه تر از پزشکی هستش
خیلی ها هستن که با سن 27 28 سال دارن تازه برای کنکور میخونن اونم برای پزشکی که در بهترین حالت 8 9 سال باید براش وقت بزارن و درس بخونن
این رو یادت باشه که اگر بشر امروز در سطح الان خودش حداقل اینقدر پیشرفت کرده در هر زمینه ای، این حاصل کم نیاوردن و دست از تلاش نکشیدن و حریص بودنش برای رسیدن موفقیت بوده نه چیز دیگه ای
اگر قرار بود با یکی دو سه بار شکست دست بکشه مطمئن باشه وضع ما الان اینطوری نبود
+
بازم میگم برای درس خوندن و پیشرفت هیچ وقت دیر نیست، هیچ وقت
بدرود

----------


## Mobin.

> *اخه گل من برادر من دوست عزیز . من هیچی ندارم که بعد کنکور دلم یه خورده بهش خوش باشه بگم نشد میرم دنبال اون کار ! نه کسی رو دارم که پیگیر کارام باشه و نه وضعیت مالی درست و حسابی . . . انازه موهای سرت هم دشمن دورم حلقه زدن و من موندم تک  تنها اون وسط . . . به همون خدایی که میپرستی قسم واقعا حالا بجز مادرم هیچ پشتوانه روحی یا معنوی ندارم . هییییچ 
> کلی ادم منتظرن ببین وضعیت من بعد خدمت چی شده یا میشه . . . متوجه هستی حرفامو ؟؟!! همین جوری از طرف خودت حرف نزن 
> درضمن یادم رفت بگم که بعلت سربازی که داشتم یکم دیر شروع کردم و الان استرس گرفتم !*


این  دومین تاپیکمه که میزنم ولی اینو نگم نمیشه . این تاپیکا طبیعیه و 2  ماه قبل کنکور اکثرا میبینیم از اینا . همونطوری که 5 ماه مونده به کنکور  همه تاپیک میزنن از الان میشه؟ 2 ماه قبل کنکورم همه میزنن نا امیدمو  افسرده ام و فلان . اخرشم 1 ماه قبل کنکور شروع میکنن به درس . بعدم یه  رتبه میارن مثلا 5000 . بعدشم 99 درصد این تاپیکو میزنن که : اای کاش 3 ماه  پیش اینجوری میخوندم . یامه سال قبل همین تاپیکارو دیدم . بهتره خودمونو  گول نزنیم و یا درسمونو بخونیم یا بریم دنبال یه کار ازاد . اگه هم صحبتام  واست شوخی بنظر میاد میتونی از پشت کنکورای عزیز بپرسی که همشون 2 ماه قبله  کنکور ضربه خوردن وگرنه تا اسفند که عمه منم امیدش زیر 1000 هست

----------


## javanekonkori

> درود، وقتت بخیر
> ببین دوست من، بهتره از الان به قبل هر چی تو زندگیت گذشته رو کلا فراموش کنی اما حتما باید ازشون درس و تجربه بگیری
> سایر دوستان کلی نکات مفید و خوبی رو نوشتن و من نمیخوام اونا رو دوباره تکرار و به بیانی دیگر بازتولیدشون کنم
> اما شما باید هر اتفاق بد یا خوبی که تو زندگیت بوده رو سعی کنی فراموش کنی و فقط *از الان به آینده* رو ببینی و براش تصمیم گیری منطقی و تلاش حداکثری داشته باشی
> *برای درس خوندن و موفق شدن هیچ وقت دیر نیست*
> من دیدم که نوشته بودی به صد نفر قول دادی رشته خوبی بیاری! مسئله ای نیست رشته خوب بیار ولی برای خودت رشته خوب بیار نه بخاطر قولی که به دیگران دادی و حرفی که میزنن
> لطفا وارد این چرخه نابودگر نشو، شما وقتی یه کاری رو بخاطر حرف یا قول یا ... دیگران میخوای انجام بدی خودت به خودت استرس و فشار مضاعف وارد میکنی
> بازم میگم به حرف ها و قضاوت های دیگران اهمیت نده، اگر میخوای درس بخونی، اگر میخوای کار کنی، اگر میخوای ... برای دل خودت اینکارها رو انجام بده، نه بخاطر گفتار و قضاوت دوست و فامیل 
> همیشه سعی کن سرت تو کار خودت باشه و به کسی کاری نداشته باشی و مسیر پیشرفت رو طی کنی و خودت رو دیگر این موانع پیشرفت نکنی
> ...


*من اینو الان مینویسم و میرم تا بعد کنکور و میام میگم که شد و تونستم و به این استرس ها و وقت تلف کرن های خودم میخندم فقط
انشالله که خدا هم کمکم کنه اول شرمنده خودش و دوم شرمنده خانوادم و سوم شرمنده شماها و بقیه دوستان نشم .
از همه بچه های انجمن هم تشکر میکنم بخاطر کمک و روحیه دادن
اجرتون با خدا
خدانگهدار*

----------


## maria_sbz

> *من اینو الان مینویسم و میرم تا بعد کنکور و میام میگم که شد و تونستم و به این استرس ها و وقت تلف کرن های خودم میخندم فقط
> انشالله که خدا هم کمکم کنه اول شرمنده خودش و دوم شرمنده خانوادم و سوم شرمنده شماها و بقیه دوستان نشم .
> از همه بچه های انجمن هم تشکر میکنم بخاطر کمک و روحیه دادن
> اجرتون با خدا
> خدانگهدار*


*اینم بخونین*  :Yahoo (105): *
----به ارامی آغاز به مردن میکنی!----

به ارامی اغاز به مردن میکنی
اگر سفر نکنی،
اگر کتاب نخوانی،
اگر به اصوات زندگی گوش ندهی،
اگر از خودت قدردانی نکنی.

به ارامی اغاز به مردن میکنی
زمانی که خودباوری را در خودت بکشی،
وقتی نگذاری دیگران به تو کمک کنند.

به ارامی اغاز به مردن میکنی
اگر برده عادات خود شوی،
اگر همیشه از یک راه تکراری بروی،
اگر روزمرگی را تغییر ندهی،
اگر رنگ های متفاوت به تن نکنی،
یا اگر با افراد ناشناس صحبت نکنی.

تو به ارامی اغاز به مردن میکنی
اگر از شور و حرارت،
از احساسات سرکش،
و از چیزهایی که چشمانت رابه درخشش وامیدارند،
و ضربان قلبت را تندتر میکنند،
دوری کنی !!

تو به ارامی اغاز به مردن میکنی
اگر هنگامی که با شغلت یا عشقت شاد نیستی، ان را عوض نکنی ،
اگر برای مطمئن در نامطمئن خطر نکنی،
اگر ورای رویاها نروی،
اگر به خود اجازه ندهی که حداقل یک بار در تمام زندگیت،
ورای مصلحت اندیشی بروی!!

امروز زندگی را اغاز کن!
امروز مخاطره کن!
امروز کاری کن!
نگذار که به ارامی بمیری!
شادی را فراموش نکن!

----پابلو نرودا----

*

----------


## saj8jad

> *من اینو الان مینویسم و میرم تا بعد کنکور و میام میگم که شد و تونستم و به این استرس ها و وقت تلف کرن های خودم میخندم فقط
> انشالله که خدا هم کمکم کنه اول شرمنده خودش و دوم شرمنده خانوادم و سوم شرمنده شماها و بقیه دوستان نشم .
> از همه بچه های انجمن هم تشکر میکنم بخاطر کمک و روحیه دادن
> اجرتون با خدا
> خدانگهدار*


برات آرزوی سلامتی و موفقیت پیوسته و پایدار دارم دوست من
 مواظب خودت باش
بدرود

----------

